# مكونات المكيف وطريقة عمله



## مشاري الفهد (13 يونيو 2008)

ترتفع درجات الحرارة عالياً في معظم مناطق المملكة صيفاً مما يؤثر على المباني بتسرب الهواء الحار إلى داخلها مما يسبب بعض المضايقات للمستخدم لتعديها متطلبات درجة الحرارة المريحة للانسان والتي تتراوح بين 20-25 درجة مئوية … لذا تتطلب هذه المباني اضافة بعض أجهزة التكييف للوصول إلى درجات حرارة مريحة ومقبوله ، وقبل الشروع في تركيب جهاز التكييف اللازم لتكييف المبنى يجب معرفة النوع المناسب لهذا المكان والتي تعتمد على بعض العوامل كمساحة المبنى ومواقع أجهزة التكييف والصوت الناجم عنها . ومن أنواع المكيفات : المكيف المركزى والجهاز المنفصل SPLITTYPE والوحدة المتكاملة PACKAGE UNIT ومكيفات الجدار WINDOW TYPE ، وسوف نقوم هنا بالشرح المفصل عن مكيف الجدار نظراً لكثرة استخدامه مقارنة مع الانواع الأخرى .



‌أ. مكونات المكيف وطريقة عمله :

يتكون ميكيف الجدار العادي من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية هي الضاغط ( الكمبرسور ) والمبخر والمكثف ، ويتم تثبيته بالجدار بحيث يكون الضاغط والمكثف ومروحة التكثيف خارج المبنى ويكون المبخر ومروحة التبخير مواجهة لداخل المبنى كما هو موضح في الشكل أدناه :



ويلخص عمل المكيف في استخدام عاز الفريون ( الذي يتمتع بخواص فريدة ) كعامل مساعد رئيسي في انتقال الحرارة من والى المبنى . وحيث أنه في فصل الصيف تكون درجة الحرارة داخل المباني أعلى من المعدل المريح للإنسان ، فاننا نقوم بتشغيل جهاز التكييف حيث يعمل الضاغط على تحريك غاز الفريون داخل مواسير المكثف الذي يعمل على تكثيف الغاز بطرد الحرارة منه بمساعدة مروحة التكثيف ، ومن ثم يبرد الغاز ويتحول إلى سائل يمر داخل مواسير المبخر الذي يقوم بنقل الحرارة من الهواء الدخلي وبالتالي تبريده بينما ترتفع درجة حرارة سائل الفريون ويتحول إلى غاز ويعود إلى الضاغط لتتكرار الدورة مرة أخرى طيلة فترة تشغيل جهاز المكيف .



ويعمل الضاغط على تحريك غاز الفريون لفترات أطول كلما كانت درجة الحرارة داخل المبنى أعلى من الدرجة المطلوبة . ويمكن ضبط الدرجة المطلوبة بواسطة استخدام المنظم الذي يعمل على فصل الضاغط تلقائياً بمجرد وصول درجة الحرارة الداخلية إلى الدرجة المطلوبة ثم يعود للعمل مرة أخرى عندما ترتفع هذه الدرجة إلى أعلا بحد معين .



ويتساءل بعض الناس عن سبب ارتفاع قيمة الفاتورة الشهرية لمبنى من شهر إلى آخر ، علماً بأن فترة تشغيل الاجهزة الكهربائية لم تتغير وبخاصة أجهزة التكييف ، ونحن نقول نعم ، ان فترة تشغيل المكيف ظاهرياً تكون ثابتة ولكن الاختلاف الكبير في درجات الحرارة في أشهر الصيف عن بقية أشهر السنة يؤدي وبشكل رئيسي إلى تغيركبير في فترة تشغيل الضاغط في هذه المكيفات ، حيث أنه كلما ارتفعت الدرجة الخارجية للمبنى كلما زادت ساعات تشغيل الضاغط وبالتالي زاد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية .



فعندما تكون درجة الحرارة الخارجة مرتفعة 45 درجة مئوية مثلاً فان الفرق بين هذه الدرجة وبين الدرجة المطلوبة بالداخل 25 درجة مئوية يكون كبيراً مما يؤدي إلى أن يظل الضاغط في حالة تشغيل لفرات أطول ، أما إذا كانت درجة الحرارة الخارجية أقل 35 دؤجة مئوية مثلاً فان الفرق يكون أقل إيضاً مما يؤدي إلى أن تكون فترة تشغيل الضاغط أقل في هذه الحالة من الحالة الأولى .

لذا فان ارتفاع درجة الحرارة الخارجية يعد سبباً رئيسياً في زيادة استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية في اشهر الصيف عن بقية أشهر السنة نسبة الازدياد فترة تشغيل أجهزة التكييف خلال أشهر الصيف كما أن هذه الزيادة في الاستهلاك تجعل الفرصة مواتية لانتقال معدل الاستهلاك من شريحة أقل إلى شريحة أعلى مما ينعكس أيضاً على زيادة في قيمة الفاتورة الشهرية خلال تلك الأشهر. 

‌ب. ‌ارشادات خاصة بالاستخدام الأمثل لجهاز التكييف والتي تساعد على ترشيد استهلاكه للطاقة الكهربائية :

1. صيانة المكيف وتنظيفه مرة على الأقل كل عام حيث تراكم الاتربة والغبار تقلل من كفاءة المكيف .

2. تنظيف مرشح الهواء مرة كل أسبوع حيث أن الغبار والاتربة العالقة به تعيق مرور الهواء الحار من داخل الغرفة الى خارجها وبالتالي تقليل كفاءة المكيف .

3. تظليل معدات التكييف وتقليل تعرضها للشمس حيث أثبتت الدراسات ارتفاع كفءاة المكيف عندما يكون في مكان مظلل .

4. في حالة وجود واستخدام قنوات التبريد فانه من الواجب عزلها جيداً لتقليل الفاقد من برودة الهواء بداخلها .

5. ضبط مفتاح منظم الحرارة على درجة معتدلة لتقليل الفارق بين درجة حرارة الغرفة والدرجة المطلوبة حيث أن ذلك يقلل من ساعات تشغيل الضاغط ( الكمبرسور ) وبالتالي توفر جزء من الطاقة ، كما أنه يحدث في حالة ضبط المنظم على أعلى درجة تكون جليد على المبخر مما يعيق دوران الهواء داخل الغرفة .

6. اغلاق الأبواب والنوافذ في حالة تشغيل المكيفات حتى تحتفظ الغرفة بدرجة حرارة التكييف المطلوبة دون تسرب الهواء الخارجي الحار إليها ،كما ينصح بتركيب ردادات (Door Auto Closer ) للأبواب المطلة على الهواء الخاجي كالمداخل الداخلية للمبنى .

7. قفل الفتحات الجانبية لاطار المكيف منعاً لتسرب الهواء إلى الخارج وبالعكس ، ويفضل أن توضع مواد عازلة في مكانها كالفلين حتى تقاوم انتقال الحرارة .

8. وضع المكيف في المكان المناسب للغرفة بحيث لايوجه مدخل الغرفة منعاً لتسرب الهواء ، كما يجب التأكد من عدم وضع قطع الأثاث أمام واجهة المكيف حتى لا يعيق دوران الهواء وبالتالي تقليل كفاءته .

9. تقوم احدى الشركات العالمية بتطوير جهاز يسمى ( موفر الطاقة ) ( Energy Saver ) يتم توصليه بجهاز المكيف بحيث يزيد من كفاءة التبريد بنسبة حوالي 30-35 % وبالتالي ترشيد استهلاك المكيف للطاقة بهذه النسبة ، وحين تعلم بأن 60% من استهلاك شهور الصيف ينشأ من أجهزة التكييف فانه باستخدام هذا الجهاز سوف يتم توفير الاستلاك بمعدل جيد . ويوصل هذا الجهاز بين منظم الحرارة ( الترموستات ) والضاغط ( الكمبرسور ) بحيث يعمل على تأخير بدء الضاغط بالعمل وتقليل ساعات عمله وبالتالي تقليل استهلاك المكيف .
ولمذيد من المعلومات يمكنك زيارة هذا الموقع


----------



## mjoda (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذ الموضوع


----------



## مشاري الفهد (13 يونيو 2008)

تشرفت بمرورك الكريم

وأزداد موضوعي تألقا بتواجدك

ألف شكر عالمرور


----------



## hossin25 (1 أغسطس 2008)

so i said thenk you


----------



## صديق القمر (1 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى الغالى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## احمد محمد شلال (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير عن هذه المعلومات وننتظر منك الكثير يااخى الكريم


----------



## حمدى كامل يوسف (14 أغسطس 2008)

مكونات المكيف تتلخص فى الاتى***1-الضاغط**2-الفلتر لمسك اى شواءب**3-الكوندنسر او المكثف حيث يقوم بتغيير خواص غازية الفريون الحار وتسييلة فى صورة باردة**4-صمام الانتشار اى ان كان نوعة فوظيفتة نشر ساءل الفريون فى صورة رزاز الى المبخر**5-والزىيسرى فية الفريون البارد حتى يخرج منة بدرجة حرارة اعلى الى الضاغط ثم الى الفلتر ثم المكثف وهاكزا****واتمنا من اللة الخير لاحبابنا فى اللة


----------



## سلطان الزبن (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وشكرا على اتصالكم وانا مستعد لاي خدمه لملتقى المهندسين العرب اخوكم سلطان الزبن


----------



## faster (9 ديسمبر 2008)

لك الشكر الاخ الكريم علي الشرح الوافي


----------



## سلطان الزبن (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كل عام وانت بخير يااخ مشاري الفهد وانا سعيد جدا بمشاركتي معك بملتقى المهندسين العرب اني قرئت الملومات عن التكيف التي معلم عنها بصفحتك اخبرك باني اعرف كل معلومه عن التكيف وركيبه واي صيانه اقوم بها وانا عل استعدا بكل الخدمات نتطلب مني واعرض كل خدماتي لملتقى المهندسين العرب وبرقتك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كاسر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلومات مفيدة ونقل موفق تشكر عليه

وتمنيت لو ذكرت المرجع والروابط في المقال مشكوراً

تحياتي*


----------



## eng_reda26 (9 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مستريورك (9 يناير 2010)

حيث أنه كلما ارتفعت الدرجة الخارجية للمبنى كلما زادت ساعات تشغيل الضاغط وبالتالي زاد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية 

وكلما انخفضت درجة الحرارة في المكان المركب به المكيف واصبح الجو باردا كلما يسحب المكيف أمبير اقل وانخفضت تكاليف فاتورة الكهرباء


----------



## نيوتن ديزاين (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## فراس محمد حمدان (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## kolo bamya (28 يوليو 2010)

Thanks alot


----------



## ركبى (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ركبى (16 أغسطس 2010)

اج


----------



## مى سمير (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عماد جوادالغافلي (13 أبريل 2011)

الشكل لم يظهر


----------



## FreeEngineer (14 أبريل 2011)

مشاركه مفيده.مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير عن هذه المعلومات وياريت شرح مفصل عن عمل كل قطعة في بورد الوحدة الداخلية للمكييفات مع الشكر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الشرح الرائع


----------



## مهندس/احمدابراهيم (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------

